# 1st Big Resort Trip, Advice?



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

Also, since I have never been to any big resorts, I would be super grateful for some pro tips and tricks at making a resort trip more efficient/enjoyable!

Edit: One last thing! I am very easily pleased when it comes to snowboarding. Hearing some of you guys whine about heavy snow that's 6-12" deep and wet and clumpy or the "we haven't had fresh snow in a week!" is very odd to me. I have had 2 pow days ever here in NC, and it was only like 4-6". So when I say best conditions possible I really mean any time of the year I can get on snow: groomed, ice or pow it all makes me happy, happy, happy!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

If you want to stay in the east, head up to Jay Peak. It was my first "big mountain" lots of great terrain. Even some gladed runs that are only about a 5 degree slope to start learning in...

Little bit of everything, and package deals are quite inexpensive.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

In the east, anything in VT is going to tickle your fancy. If you want to go balls-out, I suggest Utah. Even a lousy winter there brings good potential for snow. If you're really looking to stay at the mountain, go stay at Solitude and ride solitude and brighton. If you're cool with (and old enough to...25) rent a car, you can always stay in SLC and drive up to the hills (about a 30-40 min drive.) SLC is the most cost-effective Ski trip, right now.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Stowe and jay are my eastern faves.....Godin's (scungy) Hostel at Stowe used to be like $50 a week , lol, don't know if it still exists

Out west, I am partial...there's good package deals here, town to mtn is 15mins and there's a free bus that makes the rounds

...if you've only been to Snowshoe you will shit

Check flights to GPI

http://skiwhitefish.com/


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Drove through whitefish last week headed from revelstoke to Jackson hole... Looked like a really cool place. I think I stopped and we ate there. Some BBQ joint on the main street, good shit. 

I'd like to go there for a few days of riding. Mtn looked great from the distance and the town was pretty cool too.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

poutanen said:


> If you want to stay in the east, head up to Jay Peak. It was my first "big mountain" lots of great terrain. Even some gladed runs that are only about a 5 degree slope to start learning in...
> 
> Little bit of everything, and package deals are quite inexpensive.


Thanks guys, Jay's looks like a nice introduction to real skiing, and 5-7 days there split 3-4 ways is very affordable! :yahoo:

As always... yall are the best :bowdown::thumbsup:

One last question, are the cottages ski in/out or are they located off the mountain?


----------



## nooboarder (Feb 26, 2013)

go to tahoe!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

a4h Saint said:


> One last question, are the cottages ski in/out or are they located off the mountain?


Every place I've stayed in at Jay Peak was ski-in ski-out. Usually a couple hundred feet from the main lodge, although some of them require you to use the condo chairlift (not sure what it's called) to get up high enough to make it to the main lifts...

Good times at Jay for sure. Book late if you can, go when they've been dumped on. Smile.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Argo said:


> Drove through whitefish last week headed from revelstoke to Jackson hole... Looked like a really cool place. I think I stopped and we ate there. Some BBQ joint on the main street, good shit.
> 
> I'd like to go there for a few days of riding. Mtn looked great from the distance and the town was pretty cool too.


sounds like The Shak, yep good...and the best parts of the mountain you can't see at all from town, north side, Hellroaring, etc



poutanen said:


> Good times at Jay for sure. Book late if you can, go when they've been dumped on. Smile.


def wait for good weather at Jay, ive been on an icy day or two, hella rugged mountain...smallish, but theres a bunch of real terrain


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Biggest words of advice: 

This is a big trip for you. SO, if at all possible, do EVERYTHING you can to do your trip mid week and NOT on a Holiday week. Arrive Sunday, depart Friday / Sat noon and you will never line up and have the mountain to yourself.

Have done Jay, Sugarbush, Smuggs and Killington in VT. Although it takes a lot of abuse, I just did Killington the 3rd week of March and had the most outstanding riding experience of my life. ( I have yet to go "West"....... next year :hope: )Went mid week, nobody there, fantastic winter conditions, and compared to the other 3, the amount of terrain is phenomenal!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Of the 4, be warned that Smuggs has NO high speed lifts. Might not be a concern, but some people won't go there because of that. Jay has by far the "freshest" amenities. Everything is NEW and they have the ice rink and the water park, so if you get "blown" off the mountain, there is lots of other stuff to do. Just not a ton of nightlife there..... you'll have to make your own fun after hours.


----------

